# First time shooting a HK USP EXPERT



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm a newb to all this and need some opinions. My first impression is WOW....the trigger is great. I have a chance to buy this gun. Is 800$ a fair price??


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

If it's all there (mags, paperwork, soft case that they came it) it's really good deal. Last time I was looking onto one they were selling in the $1000-$1100 range. The 9mm and the .45 models are somewhat difficult to find now. Pleanty of .40's around though for $1000 still. If you like it, grab it. Not a bad deal.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would go for it!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I would jump on it for $800. The Expert is my favorite of the USP series.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I would jump on it for $800. The Expert is my favorite of the USP series.


And in .45 no less :smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

It's Mine boys!! Original case was included and 2 drop free mags.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Let us know what you think after shooting it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats Uno99 on your new gun. Now take it out and have some fun and don't look back. You goy yourself a good pistol there that will get the job done.


----------

